# Help picking the right clubs



## Bobby S (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello, Im new to this site but am hopefully looking for help with a question. Ive spent countless hours deciding whether or not I should get a new set of golf clubs. I didnt do enough research with the last set I bought and soon came to realize that I need a custom set because i have a longer arm reach than my height. We have a local pro shop around here that does custom fitting of Pings, Wilson, Taylormade, Mizuno and cleveland/srixon clubs. I want to get a set of Pings just by reputation when my dad used his for years. I was told the G10's were good, but im looking for a club to last me quite a long time and idk if i want a super game improvement club for that long. Im not new to the sport, i've been playing since i was a little kid, but ive never had the right club. Can anyone try to help me figure out what iron i should get. I kno i can test them when i go to the shop, but im lookin to spend around $550 to $650. I kno the Ping S57's are blades, but i hear they can sometimes play like cavity backs with more forgiveness and control than regular blades. Im only going to buy from the shop because they wont charge me for the fitting if i order clubs from them. Any help is appreciated


----------



## indiginit (Jun 13, 2007)

*custom club shopping*

hi,

go to multiple shops and swing the clubs the fitter gives you and forget about brand names. any reputable golf outfitter is going to give a 'free fitting' to a serious customer. find out your "lie and shaft length" (5 iron is the standard i think?)

then get a second opinion from an hourly employee at a quality golf equipment chain. they won't care about the sale as long as you're serious and you have a positive experience. buy some balls or a hat on the way out if it makes you feel better. you'd be surprised what in-stock merchandise does to commissioned sales tactics. 

i understand you want to be loyal to your shop. supporting small businesses has never been more important. if you know what you want when you go there the second(or eighth) time, i bet they will find a way to accommodate your choice. If they can't, don't sweat it. we always need accessories...

golf is a feel game... sure, the popular pick manufacturers all make good clubs, but they are DONE WITH YOU when you make the purchase. you often can't even see the brand when you're over the ball...

i suspect if you find your custom club specifications first you are going to KNOW when you have your new clubs in your hands. 

try not to get tied into a model before you swing it. some shops will even give you some sort of course demo. the factory custom work can only go so far. if you know what lead tape is, you know what i mean... try to fool yourself and be 'unsure which brand this is.' shopping can be fun. make the most of it and good luck. 

if this is too remedial, i apologize. but, really, don't get locked into a shop or a brand too early, or you may end up with another near miss...


----------

